# Long Valley Lumber Gatineau Effort 3



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone - So happy to be back - I will post a lot from this build and hope to answer questions about this great scale - I like N Scale the best as you can get a lot of stuff on a reasonable size layout. I am testing out my Kato track and turnouts that go to the Lumber Mill - All work well and I am getting my list together for Home Depot - Steve (Check out my some of my old posts to get an idea of how this is gonna look in the end !)


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Pix*

Getting an idea of how stuff will fit before everything goes in - This is not going to be a flat layout. I will try to get the water element top notch with Envirotex formula - Steve (Am I posting these pictures right? It seems years ago there was more of a process. I should have enough room for everything when I get the foam base which I will make 4X8 feet


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*progress*

Got the track glued down - Base is 1.5 Rigid foam then 1/8 inch hardboard followed by 1 inch rigid foam - I glued everything in place and train runs nice and slow if I want. I Cut out the river from the 1 inch foam and now sort of setting stuff up where it might go - This is larger than my last layout being 3.5 feet wide and 8 ' long but its gonna look sort of the same but better I hope! I will cut an opening in the top foam and work in the big diorama - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like you're moving right along.
Couple of nice dioramas you have there.

Keep us posted.

Magic


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Diorama*

Thanks Magic - Check "What's on your workbench" N Scale - Page 46 for some pics of the detail in the big diorama - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Showing signs of life*

Cut a hole in the foam on top and dropped in the diorama - I was careful not to glue the foam where I thought it would go. I learned from before the details are super hard to get right if you have to lean in over the layout. Oh my back. This was easy. Fixed up my Rix Products Highway overpass piers and started work on the riverbank. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Super Slow*

Now I am having fun - I got the locomotive going at super slow speed while I have a Gin and think about the buildings and there final positions - The farm has to go at the end with the Lumber Mill in the center - Church in the front corner as I have a great funeral scene to set up!! Dubois House (Mansion) in the rear corner. I will have a blast fixing this all up with greenery and details. etc etc. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Week later*

Hi Everyone - I set up the switch and battery pack in the corner and fixed up the spot where the Texaco sign goes. I just put it up temporarily so you get the idea. It blinks nicely with chase pattern. Lots of work still to go on that area. I painted the river and riverbank and added 2 beaches. Poured the Envirotex Lite in one nice thick coat for nice results I think - Great reflection from the bridges. Getting all the road attached now and will paint joints and other spots with TopCoat (a sort of pavement looking paint). I like the spot the Junkyard will go in - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*pic test*

pic test so all can see


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, that did not work - I will continue to try to figure out how to post pix so that guests can see them too - Cheers - Steve


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice job!!!!!!


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Thursday Progress*

Hey - Thanks 89suburban - Getting some plaster cloth on balled up newsprint with masking tape to hold in place. Getting the big diorama in around the edges with plaster. Roads all connected with boards on the track for crossing. Starting to shape up - Junk Yard diorama is going in next - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Really, really nice!


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice work, I like what you've done so far.

Steve


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking good and you're moving right along.
Roads look nice.

Magic


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Friday*

Thanks Nicola, Silver69 and Magic - I am trying to get the platforms for these buildings right - I don't want a flat layout. The driveways to the main road have to look decent - You can see by the pix I am moving along - Cheers - Steve (up in Freezing Ottawa Canada) -


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*I've been workin'*

Wife's having a snooze so I did some work getting "Eats" and a Shotgun House nestled into their spots in beside the road being careful to leave some room for parking - I have tons of detail parts to get in but they will have to wait till I get the Farm in final position tomorrow - Then I paint - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Kloudbuster (Jan 20, 2017)

Steve441 said:


> Wife's having a snooze so I did some work getting "Eats" and a Shotgun House nestled into their spots in beside the road being careful to leave some room for parking - I have tons of detail parts to get in but they will have to wait till I get the Farm in final position tomorrow - Then I paint - Cheers - Steve


Nice work! looks like you are having fun.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Looking extremely nice! That river scene is really amazing.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Progress*

Hey - Thanks for the great compliments Guys !! This is how the farm is going to look before detailing - I have a lot of fences, animals and other stuff - Took a while but the dirt road from the hi-way to the garage came along nicely - I use Woodland Scenic stuff (Hydrocal, Mould-A-Scene (Textured) and Smooth It) for easy great effects. I start a scene like this using platforms of various heights glued directly to the flat foam base - That way the buildings come out level in the end - Then just apply the plaster cloth between the structures - I don't attach any buildings till the last of the details go in - I get a lot of great glue and stuff from the "Dollar Store" up here in Canada. - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Boat Rental Next*

I am going to model the area around the Boat Rental building - Lots of detail parts will go in so I have to make sure I make the plaster base right for the boat racks etc. - Cheers - Steve (using my good Nikon camera now)


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Boat Rental site*

Sort of like this - But the Mobile Home will not be in the Lumber Yard - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Really shaping up, looks great.
Very nice workmanship and planing.

Magic


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Outstanding work on the layout, its coming along great. I like how you are developing your landforms.

Robert


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Side View*

Thanks Robert and Magic - Here's a shot of what it looks like from where I am sitting now at computer. Had to go up the lake to check on the cottage but I am back now and hope to get a bit done - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Progress*

I am getting a lot of paint on - I've got many fences to get set up right and I have nice fence for the farm and have ordered some more (with barb wire top) for the lumber mill. The structures are in their final spots I except for the Church. Tons of work yet to go !! And piles of details to go in everywhere except the finished dioramas that are now in nicely - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Close-ups of Downtown*

I have included the "Sleaze Factor" with my street walkers (some very scantily attired) bikers and thugs.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

The details are coming along nicely Steve. Every town needs there interesting people.

Robert


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, Steve, I think the whole layout is just great! Much work and many, many details, overall a very attention grabbing effect! Kudos!


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

It is terrific. Great details and all are conversation starters, for sure!


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Looking great!!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Agree with all the above, some interesting ideas you've had so far.
Great work, keep it up.

Magic


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Another Tiny Diorama*

Hi Guys and Thanks for the Kind Words !! It inspires me to go on. As an old guy I have problems leaning in over the layout to do detail work so when I was working on the Service Station that is sort of in the middle of the layout I realized I had to do it as a diorama on a sheet of plastic. I cut away the sheet of plaster clothe that I had put down and burnished down the foam to the right height with a leather working tool pictured that works great for shaping foam - It's $20. and a great tool. Started up a mini diorama of the station as you can see the fences are looking good - Tons of work to go - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Pics*

Hi - Here are the pics - I am going to try to weather the structure while I have it on the workbench - We will see - Cheers - Steve


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Steve, Looking good I find it so much easier to work at the desk detailing buildings. That looks like a nifty tool, might need to get one if I ever finish the track work. The service station is looking good.

Robert


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Deans Garage*

Thanks Robert - Nice little wooden kit came out OK when I got some details in - I did weather it a bit. It's going to drop into the layout nicely without any backbreaking work. More pix of the final set-up of this building in the layout to come - Cheers - Steve

Don't forget the close-up of the camera shows all the flaws but I am an old guy and can barely see some of these details when I am working on a scene !! Cheers !!


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Deans Garage*

Dropped it in with "Smooth It" to finish the edges and then a little paint Probably needs a touch up and then I will move along to the next scene - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Cemetary*

Working on the cemetery and got the fence in - I have 15 gravestones and a funeral scene with priest, cross-bearer, mourners etc. I had to place the fence so I can read the sign so its right at the front of the layout. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

You are doing a lot of really cool things!

Make it a mobster funeral, then you can add G-men watching from afar with binoculars.

(I've been to many as a kid.)


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Funeral*

Wow Nicola - You are pretty hard-core Man - Thanks - I'd love a hip-hop wedding but this is all I could do - High Catholic by the looks of it - But still pretty cool considering it's N Scale! Cheers - Steve (Gotta fix up the edges of the track with ballast)


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Seedy side of town*

Hey Nicola - These pics are for you Man - I got the prostitutes from Germany - Here is one showing her stuff ! Also a biker chick having a leak by the side of the strip club - This stuff always makes me laugh - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Steve441 said:


> Wow Nicola - You are pretty hard-core Man - Thanks - I'd love a hip-hop wedding but this is all I could do - High Catholic by the looks of it - But still pretty cool considering it's N Scale! Cheers - Steve (Gotta fix up the edges of the track with ballast)


LOL, I meant a different type of mobster.  I lost a lot of uncles......

I like what you came up with there. It is really something!


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Steve441 said:


> Hey Nicola - These pics are for you Man - I got the prostitutes from Germany - Here is one showing her stuff ! Also a biker chick having a leak by the side of the strip club - This stuff always makes me laugh - Cheers - Steve


Very good! Let's hear it for Saturday night!!


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Sunday Progress*

Getting the blue Dubois House and Station in - Nice Wooden Laser Cut kits - The mansion is in the corner of the set-up and will finally be right in the corner of the room with some background sky just behind it so I am not going to detail it too much now - I will do all the shrubs and trees and undergrowth for the whole layout at the end. Right now I am getting the buildings right and some paint on. Nice to get this side looking better. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*General Store*

I can't forget the General Store - Tons of details to go in but that's another day - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Paint Done*

Probably some touch up on the paint necessary as I get down to the details - I am taking a wee break for a day or so to clean up the track and get some trains running - I have to sort through all my detail parts and I will get the Lumber Mill up and running. I was amazed to see the price of the Long Valley Lumber Mill by N Scale Architect at over $150. on Ebay. So glad to have got mine several years ago. And I notice Mini-Metals is out of business - Their automobiles were so great and I bought a lot of them by the 2 pack back then - So fortunate - Hope to post a pic of a nice Loco with a lot of freight and tanker cars soon - Cheers - Steve


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks really nice!


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Train running*

Couple of cars seem to not want to stay on the track at higher speeds but all else seems to work well after a track cleaning. I will fix them and get my other cars on for a nice long train ! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice. I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice to see some trains rolling through the fine scenery.

Magic


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Steve the layout is coming along very nicely, the buildings look great.

Robert


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Fence work*

Hey Thanks Guys - Your kind words are much appreciated. I want lots of detail for the Lumber Mill so I start at the edges where the fence is. I use standard Woodland Scenic different colored foams in fine and course grades where necessary. I like their Fine Leaf Foliage which I picture here. It comes in a variety of natural colours - Bit pricey but you get a LOT for N scale and it is real nice for getting just the right size to cover joints in fences etc as shown. Very time consuming work but I have to keep up the high standard of detail (as in the installed dioramas) throughout this layout - Could take all year !!! Yee-Ha - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Progress and a bit of rest*

My daughter is visiting so I moved the layout a lot closer to the final position for a while. I took a couple of pix from the side where the foam base is not finished. My new locomotive is running on the track - a sweet Atlas brand Quebec and Gatineau Railway diesel - A bit out of the era I am working on but that does not bother me. I have a lot of trees and tons of detail parts to go on this set-up - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Nice and slow*

Loco going nicely - Cheers - Steve


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Steve the detailing is coming out great. That is one nice looking logging truck.

Robert


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Lumber Mill Details*

Hi and thanks for the kind words Guys. Pulled out all my detail parts for the Lumber Mill and put them in too see how they fit. I may move some or improve things like the sawdust piles at the bottom of the Sawdust Burner (brass kit). I have more scale logs I will add. A few years ago I put an ad on Kijiji - N Scale Wanted - and some old guy sold me a fabulous amount of N scale kits for super low price - I have a lot of heavy equipment stuff from him so I put some of the stuff I made up on the corner for the moment. My daughter is in town and will see the layout later. I am sorry I could not get to the farm a bit to put in some cows, horses and fence but that will come in due time - Cheers - Steve - Hey I noticed the crane operator by the Loading Dock has keeled over with heat exhaustion - I shall fix him up. The close up on my Nikon is WAY better than these old eyes !


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's looking really sharp.

Magic


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Brass Plants*

Hi Everyone and thanks for the compliments. I scanned about half the pack of amazing brass water plants (Cat Tail reeds and Ferns etc.) I added an N scale person so you get an idea of the size - They seem a bit big to me (compared to the person) but boy are they small to work on. Check that price too - Typical N Scale - Expensive - But there is a lot of stuff in the kit - I will keep you posted as work progresses along the riverbanks - I am only gonna use a small amount of these right up front where folks can see them - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Wrecking Ball*

I took a shot of this piece of Heavy Equipment off the Layout so you can see it better. I also want to make the other kit with the Clamshell pick-up - The brass stuff is great - This is one of the kits I got from an ad I placed on Kijiji - N Scale Wanted - Man, did that pay off - This kit costs a small fortune if you can find it and I got it Cheap with a Lot of other kits !! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*More Pictures !!*

Hey Folks - Lots of pix because I love this layout - I got Trees - and bushes and TONS of stuff to go on but sure am enjoying the view for now - Cheers - Steve


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Steve the layout is looking great. How was the saw mill kit to build I am thinking of using it on my layout.

Robert


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Lonf Valley Lumber by N Scale Architech*

Hi Robert and Thank-you. This kit is very complete, looks great from all sides and has Many pieces to complete. Great challenge. Really Nice Kit my friend and I recommend it - It does not come with Lumber Piles but Drying racks and loading docks are included)With the skills you have for detailing, painting and weathering, it should be amazing when you finish it - Its expensive but if you finish it like the other kits you do then it will be worth a lot if you want to sell it in the future - Check EBay and you will see that people will spend lots of $$ on nicely finished Craftsmen Kits like that one - I will keep watching your posts Man - Steve (My Lumber Mill scene is not quite finished yet !!)


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Steve441 said:


> Hi Robert and Thank-you. This kit is very complete, looks great from all sides and has Many pieces to complete. Great challenge. Really Nice Kit my friend and I recommend it - It does not come with Lumber Piles but Drying racks and loading docks are included)With the skills you have for detailing, painting and weathering, it should be amazing when you finish it - Its expensive but if you finish it like the other kits you do then it will be worth a lot if you want to sell it in the future - Check EBay and you will see that people will spend lots of $$ on nicely finished Craftsmen Kits like that one - I will keep watching your posts Man - Steve (My Lumber Mill scene is not quite finished yet !!)


Thanks for the information definitely going to have to get it. It is one great looking building.

Robert


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Updates?


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Steve441, your layout and workmanship are outstanding. Your Long Valley Mill photos reminded me of a mill from my youth. It was the Long Bell Mill, Weed, California.

swede


----------

